# Spanx or something like it?



## newyorkknick (Jul 16, 2007)

hey girls,

i know this might be the wrong location for this, feel free to move it!

i was wondering if any of you guys have heard of this thing, and if there is a a less expensive alternative out on the market. i need to slim down the tummy. any ideas? recommendations? where to buy? websites?


----------



## BeneBaby (Jul 16, 2007)

Call me crazy but I used to buy super control top pantyhose, cut them to knee length and sport those under dresses and pants....My ass looked amazing!! It's cheap too....not my ass, the pantyhose...hahah.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 16, 2007)

Target sells a cheaper version that (I believe) is made by the same company as Spanx. You might want to try that!


----------



## newyorkknick (Jul 16, 2007)

hahah bene, im gonna go stalk target and the dollar store now.


----------



## bbprincess2147 (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Call me crazy but I used to buy super control top pantyhose, cut them to knee length and sport those under dresses and pants....My ass looked amazing!! It's cheap too....not my ass, the pantyhose...hahah. That's funny!!! lol

I love spanx!!! I haven't found a cheaper version, but for me it is so worth the cost!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 16, 2007)

spanx are nomrally like $25 at nordstroms, but i got mine for like $10 at nordstrom rack.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 16, 2007)

I would suggest the ones at Target. They also sell various slimming garments super inexpensive at TJMaxx, Ross, etc.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Call me crazy but I used to buy super control top pantyhose, cut them to knee length and sport those under dresses and pants....My ass looked amazing!! It's cheap too....not my ass, the pantyhose...hahah.



that last part is funny, but good idea though!


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 16, 2007)

The panty hose is a good cheap idea!


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes!!! There are lots of places that sell alternatives to Spanx, Leggs Pantyhose has one, and I know both Target and Wal-Mart have Spanx like items. Oh, my mom just bought some at Wal-Greens.


----------



## Maui_Princess (Jul 17, 2007)

If you do a search on E-bay you'll find authentic SPANX for less than retail. I LOVE spanx tho, not so much on the tummy slim'n but my behind look'd GOOD!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Target sells a cheaper version that (I believe) is made by the same company as Spanx. You might want to try that!



Yep, they're called Assests and they're made my the same lady that invented Spanx. It tells about it on the package and I think they're only $10 or so!
Here's the link: Target : ASSETS by Sara Blakely® Bodyshaping Hosiery Collection


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 18, 2007)

be sure to get the HIGH WAISTED kind or you will get a crazy crease in your stomach or worse, it will role down!!!!, when i say high waisted, i mean, JUST UNDER YOUR BOOBS.


----------

